# Combitube dicontamination?



## HeronWalking (Sep 7, 2016)

After using combitube.. Do you put it in a biohazard bag and throw away?
Or do you re-use it after decontamination?
The textbook said using "sterilants" is the minimum level for this equipment but I think I've seen on the internet that it should be discarded in the biohazard bag. 
Any thought?
I'm an EMT student... :3


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 7, 2016)

Trash it. Though odds are you will never be pulling one anyway (assuming you ever even see one)


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 7, 2016)

Combitubes aren't reusable. They're designed to be disposable. Once used, they're discarded. If the packaging has been opened but not used, theoretically the Combitube can be repackaged and resterilized but likely due to cost considerations, they're thrown away.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 7, 2016)

One time use.


----------



## dutemplar (Sep 8, 2016)

Unless you're in, say, Haiti or Somalia... throw it out and open a new one.


----------

